# my craigslist add



## memysonand3

ok so i finaly gave in and posted and ad on craigs list about myself becausei am tired of picking lowlife losers and i never NEVER thoughti would get this many responses ive had like 25 guys send me email but i feel so dumb for putting it on there because this one guy said i am stupid and that i am fucked if i want t guy around my age that is responsible and would want to be a mother of 4 kids before she is 19 its just i personally want to find a guy in some type of military service and i just havent been able to do so on my own and i have gotten lioke 6 guyses responses saying that they are in a service and i didnt state that that was what i was wanting idk i was just wondering if anyone else has done what i did and that im not really stupid for wanting more in my life then crap


----------



## Jemma_x

:hugs:


----------



## tasha41

Don't let one asshole get you down (the guy that messaged you and said that!)

:hugs:


----------



## memysonand3

thanks guys all my life i have been treated like shit from guys and i just am so tired of it i just want to be happy i will post whati said here and the guys response and what i said back to him


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: He sounds like a jerk

I'd be very careful posting personal information on Craigslist though :hug:


----------



## memysonand3

well as you see in im 18 i have one child right now and am going to give birth to triplet girls so if you dont like kids or a responsible woman then stop looken here i am 5 foot 2 and have very short hair i just chopped it all off i graduated highschool and am planning on going to massage therepy school in may i dont have to many friends because being a mother comes first to me if you are to jelous i will tell you to get lost because my best friend is a guy and he is absolutly amazing i do like the guys that have a kind of bad boy side yet they are the good guys i am christian and strongly belive in god i quit smoking in july and i dont drink really i think the most i drink would be a beer or two a year but i doubt this will even work i am just hopen to find a guy between 18 and 24ish that is ok with how i am oh yes i love to go camping please put respect in the subject line if you want a pic you have to give one and i belive i am beautiful and hate insecure girls even though i can be one sometimes 



that was my add


----------



## memysonand3

Omg you said this : "if you dont like kids or a responsible woman then stop looken here". Are you even a real person or is this a joke haha. You are far from responsible....you will have 4 babies soon, no father in sight, and you are lookin for a man at 19 years of age. You are fucked! 

this is what he said


----------



## memysonand3

you didnt need to be rude i didnt mean to get pregnant i was switching birth controls the fater bounced because it was way to much for him and yea i am looking for a guy my age because i dont need a creep in my life that is older than my mother being my boyfriend or more i am looking for some one to grow old with or even just a flippen friend so thanks for the reply but i really didnt need your negativity i already feel like im fucked thats why i gave up looking on my own and tried this thanks though 

and this is what i said to him


----------



## sing&lt;3

:hugs:
Don't worry about that idiot - I'm sure you're a fantastic mummy :)
Take care hun xxx


----------



## MissRhead

im sorry that idiot decided to be like that with you :( as for wanting someone in the forces, it is a very tough relationship to be in and they spend nearly almost all theit time away from you. I hope you find someone but hey whats the rush hun, some1 worthy of u will come along 1 day who will want to love you and your babys xxx


----------



## Arielle

Hi,
Im not a teenager but I am young.. 24.
In my opinion, and this is just one woman, right now is NOT the time to start dating. You need to get yourself together before you try to get a man involved. You will be delivering 3 girls and you dont want to expose them to alot of different men. There are alot of perverts, child molestors, out there who see that ad and wll take advantage of you. And your child. That website is NOTORIOUS for prostitution.

If you want better for yourself you deserve it, but a man is not the way, YOU can make it better for yourself. I dont know where you live or your situation... but if you go to your local housing authority and tell them your situation, they WILL provide you with housing. You can get food stamps, childcare, and even money for your children.

THen you can go to school while you are on government assistance. Get yourself an education. Then you can pick and choose WHOEVER you want to date, and THEY will come to you. If you want a military man, look into joining the military yourself, even with kids if you have a basic degree (associates), you can get in.

Dont ever look for a man to make you happy. Everybody wants to be happy. Everyone wants that person to spend the rest of their life with. And I know how it feels. But right now you are pregnant and its time to focus on you and your children.

Trust me, been there, done that. With my son, I was a single parent.. 20 years old with a baby, baby daddy left me, didnt claim him, I wanted better for myself and my son, I got a job, got myself together, and now Im married to wonderful guy.

And you can do it too. EVEN WITH 4 KIDS.because one thing with men, if a man loves you he will love your kids. But he will respect you for having yourself together and being mature.

Sorry this is so long, but I have been where you are(not int the sense of triplets OH NO! But being a single mom, single and pregnant, and wanting a family), and hopefully it will be a little easier on you.


----------



## FemmeFatal

First off, you are in NO way dumb, silly, pathetic, or anything of the like for posting a personal ad on Craig's List (CL). As Vickie has already stated, you do need to be careful in who you choose to meet and where you choose to do so. CL bares men from both worlds, the sweet and loving "keeper" as well as the douche bag who doesn't deserve a second glance. 

Roughly this time last year I posted my very first ad on Craig's List, at the support of my best friend/manager who had posted a few times herself. It took a great deal of convincing myself to work up the nerve to finally click the submit button. My first post flooded my inbox with replies, most of which weren't worth responding back to. I ended up meeting a few people, nothing panned out. A few weeks later I posted again, this time with fewer responses. Again, I met a few people, went on a few dates. In my two postings I met a few people that I felt I had potential with but for one reason or another it just wasn't in my cards. After a few letdowns I stopped posting and began browsing the men's ads instead. I wrote to a few people, corresponded back and forth with some, went out with one a few times. It was on Valentine's Day of this year that I found myself alone, semi-depressed that I was alone, and browsing Craig's List when I found an ad that grabbed hold of my attention and wouldn't let go. The title: " Something Clever With A Twist. " The contents, a strange yet intriguing poem stating nothing about the author. It was far from the typical post I would reply to, but I felt a strong urge to reply. I spent hours sitting in front of a blank email with nothing to say as I was given nothing to go on from this mysterious author. I finally managed to work out a small response and with much hesitation, hit send. 15 February: 1 new message... from the mysterious author, I smiled. We corresponded for few days, back and forth through emails before exchanging numbers. Neither one of us called, rather we texted here and there due to our different schedules. We just clicked somehow, in that short time, he worked his way into my smile and I into his. I fell in love with him the first time he called me. 20 February, I was walking home from work late that Friday night as the buses had stopped running my route. It was only three miles distance, one that I had walked so many times previous. I texted him to make the walk more pleasant. It was his night out with his friends. Every Friday they all get together and just hang out, play video games, and just be the gamers that they are. I told him I was walking home... no response... I look down at my phone as it begins ringing. His name fashes with the incoming call. He refused to get off the phone until I made it home safely. He barely knew me, but he just knew it was important that he made sure I made it home safely. The following Saturday, 28 February, I took two busses to get to the train station to take me an hour away meet him. The day we met was the day we became each other's soul mate. 16 April, I closed the distance between us and moved that hour away to never have to be without him. This mysterious author that I found browsing on Craig's List is now my fiance and the father to one angel child. 

I apologize for such a long response. I just wanted you to know that it really is possible, to find everything you could ever want on a place such as Craig's List. My advice to you is don't give up. It may take a while, but you'll find him when you are ready to find each other. Don't get discouraged. As you said you are a mother first, don't give in to anyone who won't be a father first. Somewhere out there, he's looking for you the same way you are looking for him. I wish you the best of luck in finding a man who will be just that, a man, and who can be a father to those beautiful babies of yours. If you need anyone to talk to about anything at all, my ears and eyes are yours. :hugs:


----------



## aliss

I must agree with Arielle. Adding a man to your life right now will only bring added stress that you do not need. You are only 19 - it is ok to be single and focus on yourself and your children. In the end, it will give you time to develop yourself as a person and in return will help you form better relationships with men at a later time.

As for Craiglist, I'd avoid it for dating myself. I met my OH on Lavalife and had great results. I think that a lot of people, especially men, do not take Craiglist seriously at all.


----------



## Nicolescandy

Vickie said:
 

> :hugs: He sounds like a jerk
> 
> I'd be very careful posting personal information on Craigslist though :hug:

Indeed, you say it right!


----------

